#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  In Ear Monitoring

## Steve89

Hallo :Smile:  ,
Ik ben als toetsenist van plan om In Ear Monitoring aan te schaffen.
Nu twijfel ik een beetje.
Ik zie verschilldende merken op internet staan met in-ear systemen en ze zijn ook nog eens in veel verschillende prijsklassen.
Nu is mijn vraag. Heeft iemand ervaring met de in-ear systemen van Nady, Db Technologies, Mipro, Shure of Garwood? 
Of heeft iemand nog een ander merk met een leuke prijs die ook goed is??

Ik ben op zoek naar een goed en vooral betrouwbaar systeem. Ik wil bijvoorbeeld niet tijdens het spelen mijn signaal kwijt zijn of heel snel met lege batterijen staan.

Wie kan mij helpen??? :Confused:  

Alvast ontzettend Bedankt!! :Big Grin:

----------


## TonBeljon

Als toetsenist speel ik al jaren in ear en dat bevalt goed. Alle Bandleden hebben allemaal een verschillend systeem. De De bassist gebruikt e5 doppen van shure. Erg duur zo'n 500 euro, met een sennheizer draadloos systeem. Ze klinken super maar een nadeel is dat je helemaal van de wereld bent afgesloten. De zangeres en de drummer hebben shure e 3 doppen. iets goedkoper maar ook goed. De Zangeres heeft er ook een sennheizer draadloos syteem bij en de drummer heeft dat net als ik niet nodig. wij zijn dan ook ''draad gebonden'' om het zo maar te zeggen. Ik gebruik zelf sony doppen omdat ik ook omgevings geluid wil horen. Ik gebruik er dan ook meestal nog een nexo monitor bij voor de ''body'' in het geluid. Wij spelen in een allround Band die in het begin van de avond zachter speeld dan aan het eind van de show. Omdat ik in het begin van de avond weinig terug krijg van de p.a. heb ik de floormonitor voor het live gevoel. Onze gitarist speeld zoals de meeste gitaristen liever niet in ear, en heeft ook een nexo monitor 10 inch net als ik. Het is dus maar net wat je zelf het lekkerste vind op het podium. Uitproberen dus! Succes!

----------


## Barthez

Om te beginnen; wil je een wired of wireless systeem aanschaffen?

Als ik aan een toetsenist denk zie ik iemand die vooral op één plek blijft, en dan zou ik je zeker een wired systeem aanraden.. Draadloze techniek is gewoon nog lang niet zo goed (klankmatig), en een touwtje is veel betrouwbaarder.. (zolang het niet draadloos móet, zeg ik: niet doen!)

wij werken veel met Fischer Amps (http://fischer-amps.de/index.php?id=inear_beltpack) en daar hebben we goede ervaringen mee, ze klinken goed, gaan niet snel stuk, en het grootste voordeel: je hebt nooit last van zenderstoring!..

en wat oortjes betreft zou ik zeggen: zoek het forum eens door, daar is al zoveel over gesproken. Alleen zelf raadt ik je Variphone aan, en dat is vooral door eigen goede ervaring..

----------


## martijn verkerk

zijn een aantal oplossingen idd als je niet teveel beweegt pak een wired setje 
of fisher (of een hele simpele goedkope behringer koptelefoonamp)
draadloos zijn hoe gek het ook klinkt de senheiser iem300G2 de beste op de markt er zijn veel mensen die de oude 300 er uit gooien dus sla je slag (wel een stuk minder als de G2) neem voor draadloos geen shure 0f de psm 600 maar neem aan dat die boven je budget ligt
qua oren wat wil je word er een volledige mix gemaakt? of wil je alleen jezelf horen (houd er rekening mee dat op maat gemaakte oren omgevingsgeluid 20-25 db dempen) 
standaard doppen zijn er van shure www.tmaudio.nl, sennheiser (eigelijk future sonic) en persoonlijk de beste ultimate ears www.audique.nl
voor gegoten doppen zou ik ultimate's nemen prijzig maar denk er om dat je in je gehoor investeerd en dat niet iets is waar je mee moet gaan kutten

maar het belangrijkste is met IE dat het een mode trent is en dat een mix voor oortjes echt goed moet zijn anders verkloot je je oren 
wat ook heel veel gebeurt is dat men standaard doppen neemt en ze dan snoei hard zet ook geen goeie optie 
IE doe het goed of blijf anders lekker met je mon draaien
suc7

----------


## martijn verkerk

en ps laat je niet verleiden tot oortjes die goedkoop aangeboden worden een fatsoenlijk 2-weg systeem kost 500E en 3-weg 800

----------


## Jacob

De opmerking over de mix is inderdaad erg belangrijk. Misschien wel onderschat aan het IEM verhaal. Je maakt je oren, in het geval van een zanger ook zijn stem, kapot door een slechte mix. Je technicus moet weten waar hij mee bezig is.

succes

----------


## Barthez

Met in-ears valt en staat ( net als in mijn ogen met floors ) je sound met de kwaliteit van de technicus..

Wanneer je niet met een vaste technicus speelt; begin niet aan in-ears. Of maak je eigen mix met een submixer met een comp/Lim achter het eind signaal.. 

Vergeet niet dat profi doppen (variphone, Ultimate Ears, Shure) volumes kunnen halen die overduidelijk schade aan je oren kunnen toebrengen..
In de handen van mensen die hier niet mee om kunnen gaan kan dit zéér gevaarlijk zijn voor jouw gehoor.

In-ear monitoring is het beste wat er is, mits gebruikt door mensen die weten waar ze mee bezig zijn, de mogelijkheden (en gevaren) kennen, en met de juiste spullen werken.
Dus weet waar je aan begint, en zorg ten alle tijde dat je het eind volume met een comp/L in de hand houdt, want je wilt niet dat door het uitpluggen van iemand z'n gitaar de rest van jou carrière in duigen valt...

----------


## lifesound

Shure blijft toch nog altijd de standaard.
Ik zeg niet dat de sennheisers slecht zijn, maar die hebben nog steeds wat problemen met levels.
Je moet je master sends op de tafel ongeveer 20 (!!!) dB verlagen om de zenders niet te oversturen. Naar ik heb horen zeggen zijn ze daar bij sennheiser uiteindelijk ook achter gekomen, en zoeken ze een oplossing.

De meeste degelijke PA-bedrijven sturen techniekers mee die zonder probleem een IEM mix kunnen maken. Maar aangezien een IEM zéér persoonlijk is, kan het dan ook gebeuren dat je het toch maar niets vond.

En in hoeveel gevallen kom je niet terecht bij een pruts-PA-bedrijf .....

----------


## martijn verkerk

> Shure blijft toch nog altijd de standaard.
> Ik zeg niet dat de sennheisers slecht zijn, maar die hebben nog steeds wat problemen met levels.
> Je moet je master sends op de tafel ongeveer 20 (!!!) dB verlagen om de zenders niet te oversturen. Naar ik heb horen zeggen zijn ze daar bij sennheiser uiteindelijk ook achter gekomen, en zoeken ze een oplossing.
> 
> De meeste degelijke PA-bedrijven sturen techniekers mee die zonder probleem een IEM mix kunnen maken. Maar aangezien een IEM zéér persoonlijk is, kan het dan ook gebeuren dat je het toch maar niets vond.
> 
> En in hoeveel gevallen kom je niet terecht bij een pruts-PA-bedrijf .....



shure was de standaard doe maar eens een ab test met een 300G2 van sennheiser en een psm600-700 (zelfs de 3000 en 300G2)
en je zult schrikken dynamiek is  zoveel groter en de signaal ruis verhouding is een wereld van verschil
zelfs de grote company's draaien met de G2's

----------


## crash

Ik gebruik zelf Mipro MI 808 in ear systemen met westone um2 drivers. Setje wordt zelfs door de meest verwende (lees maar kritische) zangeres die ik ken als zeer prettig ervaren. Persoonlijk vindt ik het systeem t.o.v. een sennheiser en shure betrouwbaarder. Geen drop outs, kan ik niet zeggen van de alom geroemde sennheisers.

----------


## cobi

> Met in-ears valt en staat ( net als in mijn ogen met floors ) je sound met de kwaliteit van de technicus..
> 
> Wanneer je niet met een vaste technicus speelt; begin niet aan in-ears. Of maak je eigen mix met een submixer met een comp/Lim achter het eind signaal.. 
> 
> Vergeet niet dat profi doppen (variphone, Ultimate Ears, Shure) volumes kunnen halen die overduidelijk schade aan je oren kunnen toebrengen..
> In de handen van mensen die hier niet mee om kunnen gaan kan dit zéér gevaarlijk zijn voor jouw gehoor.



Submix is inderdaad een goedkope een goede oplossing (een behringer tafel kost 150 euro of zo), De limiter (vaak in de in-ears aanwezig) is ter bescherming van je oren handig. Vaak klinken ze niet erg muzikaal dus zul je jezelf een beperkt volume moeten aanwennen.

Een compressor lijkt me geen goed idee, je hoord (bijna) niet als ie gaat 'werken'. Je zult niet de eerste zijn die zijn stem kapot heeft gezongen doordat hij net het gewenste volume niet kon halen. Een zanger gaat dan van nature harder zingen maar die compressor grijpt in. Het einde van de avond heb je geen stem meer over. Ook is het handig om gewoon een eerlijk beeld te hebben van het volume wat je mede muzikanten spelen, zo kan je door het spelen/zingen al volume erop aanpassen en dat is voor de F.O.H. man ook weer fijner.

----------


## Barthez

> Een compressor lijkt me geen goed idee, *je hoort (bijna) niet als ie gaat 'werken'*. Je zult niet de eerste zijn die zijn stem kapot heeft gezongen doordat hij net het gewenste volume niet kon halen.



De bedoeling van een (hard)limiter in deze toepassing is dat deze je oren beschermt bij extreme volumeverschillen (bijv een pad op een DI die per ongeluk terug wordt gezet naar 0 dB, een gitaar die uitgeplugt wordt, etc..). Je stelt de limiter dus zo af dat je boven je mix nog een speelruimte van 2 / 3 / 4 dB hebt, waardoor je in je mix nog wat aanpassingen kunt maken, maar wel beschermt bent tegen onverwachte extreme volumeverhogingen..

Want de meeste in-ear doppen kunnen echt wel vreselijk hard, en zitten niet ver van je trommelvlies.... :Frown:

----------


## cobi

> De bedoeling van een (hard)limiter in deze toepassing is dat deze je oren beschermt bij extreme volumeverschillen (bijv een pad op een DI die per ongeluk terug wordt gezet naar 0 dB, een gitaar die uitgeplugt wordt, etc..). Je stelt de limiter dus zo af dat je boven je mix nog een speelruimte van 2 / 3 / 4 dB hebt, waardoor je in je mix nog wat aanpassingen kunt maken, maar wel beschermt bent tegen onverwachte extreme volumeverhogingen..
> 
> Want de meeste in-ear doppen kunnen echt wel vreselijk hard, en zitten niet ver van je trommelvlies....



Maar goed, dat vertelde ik al, maar een limiter is toch wel iets anders dan een compressor zoals je waarschijnlijk wel weet.

----------


## R@dical

Ik werk al 2 jaar met sennheisers draadloos systeem, en heb nog nooit 1 keer probleem gehad

----------


## LJ Bert

> shure was de standaard doe maar eens een ab test met een 300G2 van sennheiser en een psm600-700 (zelfs de 3000 en 300G2)
> en je zult schrikken dynamiek is zoveel groter en de signaal ruis verhouding is een wereld van verschil
> zelfs de grote company's draaien met de G2's



de meeste vinden de klank van een psm 600 beter dan die van de 700. de 700 heeft dan als voordeel dat hij wel op meerdere frequenties werkt de 600 heb je er maar 2 per kastje en maximum 4 verschillende toestellen, dus 8 frequenties en slecht mogelijkheid om tot 6 te combineren.....

de sennheiser 300g2 vind ik toch wel echt niet beter hoor.... dit is toch een veel goedkopere serie dan de sure psm 600 of 700.

wij hebben wel pas de sennheiser SR 3256 gekocht deze is wel redelijk duur maar heeft een fantastisch geluid. en de zenders zijn zwaar genoeg... dus drops word een minder probleem wat niet wil zeggen dat je ze niet meer zal hebben ... maar dat heb je met elk systeem.

----------


## martijn verkerk

edit :wedereom erg duidelijk nederlands

----------


## JelleKaat

Ik ben nu bezig om voor onze kerk een in-ear systeem aan te schaffen. Ben nu druk bezig met inventariseren. Voor ons zou het tussen de 15.000 euro en de 20.000 euro komen. Wat zijn die dingen duur man!!

We hebben nu de mogelijkheid om halfopen systemen aan te schaffen. Dit is werkelijk ideaal!! Je bent niet helemaal afgesloten van de buitenwereld maar vangt ook nog een deel omgevingsgeluid op wat perfect is als je op het podium staat!

Ik hoor wel wat jullie bevindingen zijn.

Groetjes, Jelle

----------


## MusiQmaN

ff een kickje.

zijn de Garwood Radiostation ts en de In ear station 3 nog steeds hoog aangeschreven staan...(ook al zijn ze gemiddeld zo n 10 jaar oud)

kunnen ze zich nog meten met de sennheisers, shure's en wat weet meer..

----------


## Gast1401081

> ff een kickje.
> 
> zijn de Garwood Radiostation ts en de In ear station 3 nog steeds hoog aangeschreven staan...(ook al zijn ze gemiddeld zo n 10 jaar oud)
> 
> kunnen ze zich nog meten met de sennheisers, shure's en wat weet meer..



dacht dat jij al een setje had??

----------


## MusiQmaN

nee. speel nu met een promix als monitor mixer. btje te uitgebreid, en er staan nog wel s garwoods op mp. vandaar.

edit mod: on topic!

----------


## MusiQmaN

Sorry  :Wink: 

niemand die weet of de garwood systemen nog rendabel zijn in deze tijdslijn? met name de ts (wat is trouwens het verschil tussen de ids en de ts.. er zo weinig te vinden over dit grote merk erg jammer..)

dit al iets:
*Model/Configuration:*Garwood Radio Station IDS
*List ($):*$6,999
*U.S. RF Range (MHz):*515-818
*Channel/Groups:*18 (eight countries)
*At Once:*18 (34)

*Model/Configuration:*Garwood Radio Station Classic
*List ($):*$2,999
*U.S. RF Range (MHz):*516-602
*Channel/Groups:*2
*At Once:*10-22

*Model/Configuration:*Garwood Radio Station TS
*List ($):*$2,999
*U.S. RF Range (MHz):*518-599
*Channel/Groups:*16 (four groups)
*At Once:*16 (64)

*Model/Configuration:*Garwood System Plus 2 (half-rack)
*List ($):*$1,599
*U.S. RF Range (MHz):*516-608
*Channel/Groups:*2
*At Once:*18

*Model/Configuration:*Garwood System 2 (half-rack)
*List ($):*$1,299
*U.S. RF Range (MHz):*516-608



zo t zien is de ids voor internationaal grootverbruik bedoeld (meer land instellingen, kanalen) koste ook 2 keer zo veel....terwijl de classic meer ontvangers tegelijk kan hebben zo te zien.

----------


## Balsan

> Met in-ears valt en staat ( net als in mijn ogen met floors ) je sound met de kwaliteit van de technicus..
> 
> Wanneer je niet met een vaste technicus speelt; begin niet aan in-ears. Of maak je eigen mix met een submixer met een comp/Lim achter het eind signaal.. 
> 
> Vergeet niet dat profi doppen (variphone, Ultimate Ears, Shure) volumes kunnen halen die overduidelijk schade aan je oren kunnen toebrengen..
> In de handen van mensen die hier niet mee om kunnen gaan kan dit zéér gevaarlijk zijn voor jouw gehoor.
> 
> In-ear monitoring is het beste wat er is, mits gebruikt door mensen die weten waar ze mee bezig zijn, de mogelijkheden (en gevaren) kennen, en met de juiste spullen werken.
> Dus weet waar je aan begint, en zorg ten alle tijde dat je het eind volume met een comp/L in de hand houdt, want je wilt niet dat door het uitpluggen van iemand z'n gitaar de rest van jou carrière in duigen valt...



Ik lees wel vaker dat je van de geluidsman afhankelijk bent, maar er zijn systemen die deze afhankelijkheid heel slim hebben gereduceerd.

Wij werken met Shure PSM200 systemen (pakweg 600 Euro), mooie daarvan is dat je eigen sgnaal van je toesten erin gaat, EN je krijgt een zaalmix van de tafel. Het mooie ervan is dat je zelf de balans tussen eigen geluid en zaalmix kun afstellen.

Wij hadden eerst een 1 gitarist hiermee, maar nu komen de 2 zangeressen erbij. Het zal me niet verbazen als de overige gitarist en de toestenist (zeult nu met 2 powered monitors) ook eerdaags overgaan.

PSM200 kan ik dus aanbevelen

----------


## MusiQmaN

> Ik lees wel vaker dat je van de geluidsman afhankelijk bent, maar er zijn systemen die deze afhankelijkheid heel slim hebben gereduceerd.
> 
> Wij werken met Shure PSM200 systemen (pakweg 600 Euro), mooie daarvan is dat je eigen sgnaal van je toesten erin gaat, EN je krijgt een zaalmix van de tafel. Het mooie ervan is dat je zelf de balans tussen eigen geluid en zaalmix kun afstellen.
> 
> Wij hadden eerst een 1 gitarist hiermee, maar nu komen de 2 zangeressen erbij. Het zal me niet verbazen als de overige gitarist en de toestenist (zeult nu met 2 powered monitors) ook eerdaags overgaan.
> 
> PSM200 kan ik dus aanbevelen



Die is ook wired te maken toch? Je kan ook een mixertje gebruiken (gebruik zelf een mg8/2fx icm een HearSafe bass shaker en amp) kan je nog wat meer kanalen invoegen ook.

Wel een erg mooi systeem van Shure.

ik gebruik vanaf volgende week deze oortjes:



Vocietronic VT-05 dualdriver 

btje tussen de standaard doppen en custom's in. net als de E5c/g en de Ultimate-Ear Super fi 5 pro, waar ik dan van de e5 weer het nadeel aan vind dat je de kabel niet kan verwisselen bij mogelijke breuk.

----------


## DvE

> Vocietronic VT-05 dualdriver



Leuke dopjes, wat heb je hiervoor neergelegd?

----------


## MusiQmaN

> Leuke dopjes, wat heb je hiervoor neergelegd?



ong. 350 euro

----------


## Lanfear

ik heb een vraagje over in ear monitor systemen. ik ben zangeres en wil zelf graag de sennheiser  EW300 iem G2 aanschaffen, nu vroeg ik me af of de oordoppen die daarbij zitten wel goed genoeg zijn, beschermen ze je oren tegen beschadiging of zou ik dan aparte doppen moeten aanschaffen?

verder las ik in deze thread dat je gehoor beschadigd kan worden met in ear monitor als de geluidsman er niet mee overweg kan, hoe zit dat dan precies? je kunt toch zelf met je bodypack het volume regelen? en wat is een comp/lim?

Ik hoop dat iemand me kan helpen hiermee ik ben echt een geluids n00b :Wink: 

alvast bedankt

----------


## shure-fan

> ik heb een vraagje over in ear monitor systemen. ik ben zangeres en wil zelf graag de sennheiser EW300 iem G2 aanschaffen, nu vroeg ik me af of de oordoppen die daarbij zitten wel goed genoeg zijn, beschermen ze je oren tegen beschadiging of zou ik dan aparte doppen moeten aanschaffen?
> 
> verder las ik in deze thread dat je gehoor beschadigd kan worden met in ear monitor als de geluidsman er niet mee overweg kan, hoe zit dat dan precies? je kunt toch zelf met je bodypack het volume regelen? en wat is een comp/lim?
> 
> Ik hoop dat iemand me kan helpen hiermee ik ben echt een geluids n00b
> 
> alvast bedankt



De ew300 iem g2 is een prima in ear setje,  en de doppen  tsja   dat is ieders eigen smaak,  ik heb vergelijkbare dopjes van Sony  en ze werken prima,  je moet alleen de dopjes wel op de goede manier in je oren stoppen anders kun je veel last krijgen van wat er buiten je doppen gebeurt (dus het afsluitende gedeelte gaat lekken als de doppen niet lekker / goed in je oren zitten)

Wil je in 1 x goed investeren in goede oortjes,  kijk dan eens naar Variphone of  Westone / Ultimate ears,  deze " soort" oortjes worden profesioneel gebruikt door artiesten en zijn gegoten  te krijgen  maar daar betaal je ook voor (rond 1000 euro)

over beschadiging:   ja  dat kan gebeuren en zelfs als je zelf het volume in de hand houdt.   Als je geluidsman een mix maakt die jij niet lekker vind dus bijvoorbeeld net iets te weinig vocaal van jezelf,  dan ga jij je beltpack openschroeven om jezelf harder te kunnen horen  maar tegelijk gaat de rest van je mix ook omhoog  waardoor je (vanwege het geluids niveau) beschadiging kunt oplopen,  daarom is communicatie tussen de artiesten en je geluidsman ook zo belangrijk,  geef aan aan die persoon wat je wil horen,  en als er iets toch niet klopt  zeg dat dan ook  en ga zolang door totdat jij een geluid hebt waar je helemaal tevreden mee bent,  en waar je tevens (indien mogelijk)  ook zachter kunt spelen (hoe zachter hoe beter).

Een compressor is een apparaat wat pieken op kan vangen (mits goed afgesteld)   deze word weleens tussen de tafel en een in ear setje geplaatst om eventuele pieken in het signaal af te kappen,  van die pieken kun je namelijk ook beschadegingen oplopen.

zo kun je een compressor ook gebruiken om een vocaal (onbedoelt) piekje af te vlakken.


Voor verdere vragen horen we het graag

----------


## Lanfear

> De ew300 iem g2 is een prima in ear setje,  en de doppen  tsja   dat is ieders eigen smaak,  ik heb vergelijkbare dopjes van Sony  en ze werken prima,  je moet alleen de dopjes wel op de goede manier in je oren stoppen anders kun je veel last krijgen van wat er buiten je doppen gebeurt (dus het afsluitende gedeelte gaat lekken als de doppen niet lekker / goed in je oren zitten)
> 
> Wil je in 1 x goed investeren in goede oortjes,  kijk dan eens naar Variphone of  Westone / Ultimate ears,  deze " soort" oortjes worden profesioneel gebruikt door artiesten en zijn gegoten  te krijgen  maar daar betaal je ook voor (rond 1000 euro)
> 
> over beschadiging:   ja  dat kan gebeuren en zelfs als je zelf het volume in de hand houdt.   Als je geluidsman een mix maakt die jij niet lekker vind dus bijvoorbeeld net iets te weinig vocaal van jezelf,  dan ga jij je beltpack openschroeven om jezelf harder te kunnen horen  maar tegelijk gaat de rest van je mix ook omhoog  waardoor je (vanwege het geluids niveau) beschadiging kunt oplopen,  daarom is communicatie tussen de artiesten en je geluidsman ook zo belangrijk,  geef aan aan die persoon wat je wil horen,  en als er iets toch niet klopt  zeg dat dan ook  en ga zolang door totdat jij een geluid hebt waar je helemaal tevreden mee bent,  en waar je tevens (indien mogelijk)  ook zachter kunt spelen (hoe zachter hoe beter).
> 
> Een compressor is een apparaat wat pieken op kan vangen (mits goed afgesteld)   deze word weleens tussen de tafel en een in ear setje geplaatst om eventuele pieken in het signaal af te kappen,  van die pieken kun je namelijk ook beschadegingen oplopen.
> 
> zo kun je een compressor ook gebruiken om een vocaal (onbedoelt) piekje af te vlakken.
> ...



Harstikke bedankt voor je uitleg! dan ga ik het toch maar proberen met de doppen die erbij zitten, en sparen voor die op maat gemaakte doppen want dat is toch wel erg duur. dan is een compressor misschien toch ook wel handig aangezien we met de band geen eigen geluidsman hebben en altijd afhankelijk zijn van de geluidstechnici in de zalen....wat voor compressor zou ik dan moeten hebben? dat zal zeker ook wel weer duur zijn??

----------


## Jacob

> Harstikke bedankt voor je uitleg! dan ga ik het toch maar proberen met de doppen die erbij zitten, en sparen voor die op maat gemaakte doppen want dat is toch wel erg duur. dan is een compressor misschien toch ook wel handig aangezien we met de band geen eigen geluidsman hebben en altijd afhankelijk zijn van de geluidstechnici in de zalen....wat voor compressor zou ik dan moeten hebben? dat zal zeker ook wel weer duur zijn??



Zoals je de pagina's hiervoor kan lezen is het succes van je in-ears overstap erg afhankelijk van de technicus. En als jij elke avond met andere technici, die misschien nog nooit eerder monitors op in-ears hebben gemixt, en ook niet kan horen wat jij hoort. Kan het wel eens erg gaan tegenvallen en is het zonde van je grote investering. (toch 800) Houd daar rekening mee en huur eerst eens een setje om te proberen of het werkt voor jou.

Er zit een compressor ingebouwd in de beltpack. En ik mag hopen dat er compressors staan in de zalen waar je optreedt.

----------


## showband

hallo Lanfear.

In je ew300 G2 zit een limiterfunctie ingebouwd. Als je die aan (laat) zetten. Dan begrens je het maximale volume wat uit de doppen komt. (je kan het zelf makkelijk aan/uit zetten met de handleiding erbij)

De waarde waarop begrenst wordt is helaas Preferred default-set door de fabrikant. Die heeft een veilige waarde gekozen. Als dit volume voor jou net te zacht is zit je met een dilemma...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Het is natuurlijk wel heel veilig om dat te gebruiken. Echter bij mij in de band hebben van de 6 in-ear gebruikers er maar twee die functie aan staan.

Wij gebruiken met veel plezier allemaal standaard doppen. Shure E3, ultimate ears, sennheiser enz. Gegoten is beter maar de bassist werkt bijvoorbeeld probleemloos met een set sennheiserdoppen van 49,- bij de mediamarkt...

----------


## Thix

Ik weet 1 ding blijf weg van Nady = rommel 1ste klas. Ga voor de Sennheiser of de Shure. De 300G2 van Sennheiser is wel een goed toestel maar de PSM200 van Shure is dan weer iets goedkoper.

----------


## shure-fan

> I De 300G2 van Sennheiser is wel een goed toestel maar de PSM200 van Shure is dan weer iets goedkoper.




en dan vind ik (persoonlijk gezien dan)  het geluid van de psm200 weer totaal niet lekker / ruk,  en klinkt sennheiser  ew300 g1 en g2 een stuk beter

----------


## Lanfear

ik heb alleen nog een laatste vraag hoe goed filteren de oordoppen die bij de G2 van sennheiser zitten? ik bedoel hoeveel geluid van buitenaf filteren ze uit?

----------


## shure-fan

> ik heb alleen nog een laatste vraag hoe goed filteren de oordoppen die bij de G2 van sennheiser zitten? ik bedoel hoeveel geluid van buitenaf filteren ze uit?



Mits je de doppen op de goede manier in je oren stopt kunnen ze best goed dempen,  dan hoor je dus niks meer van buitenaf,   bij een goede demping  zullen ze dan 20 tot 25 db kunnen dempen

----------


## Lanfear

ik las geloof ik op de sennheiser site dat de G2 al een ingebouwde compressor heeft...dan heb je toch niet nog een compressor live nodig?

----------


## Sandman

Een compressor met een ratio van oneindig is een limmiter. Waarschijnlijk zit er een limmiter in de beltpackjes van Sennheiser. Omdat je in-ear doppen heel dicht op je trommelvlies zitten en omdat ze heel erg hard kunnen gaan zijn je oren versnelt beschadigd als er erg harde geluiden worden weergegeven.

Stel je hebt je in-ears in en afgesteld op een lekker volume en dan plots gaat je zang microfoon snoeihard feedbacken met de FOH set of je laat je mic vallen, dan heb je te maken met harde geluiden. Een goed afgestelde limmiter zal er voor zorgen dat die harde geluiden niet harder worden weergegeven dan je ingestelde treshold waarde. Daardoor bescherm je je gehoor.

Sennheiser heeft deze limmiters al in het beltpackje zitten, maar die moet je dus ook op het beltpackje instellen. Wil je dit niet dan kun je het signaal limmiten voordat je het naar je transmitter stuurt. In die situatie heb je nog een losse compressor/limmiter nodig.

----------


## Deejay1970

Probeer ook de MIPRO MI808 In ear set eens.

Technisch is die MI808 echt wel in orde.
In België draaien er al heel wat (internationale) muzikanten mee, en er is nog niemand komen klagen over de bekende drop outs.

Een minpuntje ook bij MIPRO is de limiter. Ook hier werd op veilig gespeeld, dus als je hem aanzet...is het volume uiteindelijk te laag.

Vr.Gr.
M.

----------


## robstoop

Als je een leuke start wilt maken kan ik je de Shures aanraden. Voor 100 euro kan jebij de betere muziekhandel een setje kopen, voor 50 euro meer heb je een twee-weg setje. Ik heb zelf lang met op maat gemaakte (dus erg dure) doppen gespeeld en het geluid is erg mooi, maar als je (zoals ik) een beetje zweet gaat de boel erg snel kapot.Mocht je toch willen kiezen voor op maat gemaakte doppen dan raad ik je RS audio aan.
*
*
Groet*
*
*
Rob

----------


## shure-fan

> Probeer ook de MIPRO MI808 In ear set eens.
> 
> Technisch is die MI808 echt wel in orde.
> In België draaien er al heel wat (internationale) muzikanten mee, en er is nog niemand komen klagen over de bekende drop outs.
> 
> Een minpuntje ook bij MIPRO is de limiter. Ook hier werd op veilig gespeeld, dus als je hem aanzet...is het volume uiteindelijk te laag.
> 
> Vr.Gr.
> M.



de mipro is idd technisch zeer goed in orde,    ontvanger werkt via diversity  dus bijna geen last meer van drop outs,  

technisch dus in orde,    maar op het gebied van audio klinkt ie enorm dof,  gewoon niet zo open als ik met sennheiser gewent ben.

ik heb een tape artiest eens laten zingen met mijn sennheiser (hij had ook mipro,  dus avondje wisselen),  en de volgende keer dat ik em zag had ie zelf ook een ew300g2 in zijn rack gebouwd,    

oja,  over de limiter van mipro,   ja  als die aanstaat  is het geluid nog veel te zacht,  en moet je al snel de limiter uitschakelen wil je een beetje op werkbaar volume spelen   (geen 100db op je oren)

----------


## davehouben

Op mijn werk hebben we nou sinds een tijdje een IEM set van AKG, de IVM 4. Deze is nog niet zo lang op de markt geloof ik. We hebben er nu een aantal shows mee gedraaid en zijn er echt heel erg tevreden over!! Geluid klinkt lekker, geen last van drop-outs en alles zit erop en eraan. Er zit een ingebouwde EQ in, comp/lim en effecten.
Op de zender kun je nu uit bepaalde standaard instellingen kiezen maar wanneer je je laptop eraan hangt met de bijbehorende software die eraan zit te komen schijnt het zo te zijn dat je alles volledig kunt afstellen zoals jij dat zelf wilt. Dus dan hoef je niet meer te kiezen uit een standaard compressor setting enz.
Scheelt kwa prijs ook een stuk met bijv. een Shure psm600/700 die ondertussen toch weer wat verouderd zijn en waar minder mogelijkheden opzitten. Dus ik zou het wel weten... paar leuke oortjes erbij kopen en je bent klaar! Zijn er nog meer mensen die al ervaring hebben met deze AKG IEM??

----------


## shure-fan

> Op mijn werk hebben we nou sinds een tijdje een IEM set van AKG, de IVM 4.     
> 
> verhaal ingekort..




ik ben benieuwd hoe ie klinkt....    setje kan een legio aan instelmogelijkheden hebben  maar als het net zo klinkt als een (voorbeeld)  mipro  dan hoef ik em al niet

----------


## showband

ik heb een AKG beltpak voor mijn gitaar. Naast 10 EW setjes voor "de rest"

Ik moet zeggen dat de (awg40?) AKG prima klinkt. Maar vreselijk slechte mechanische properties heeft. Dunwandig plastic, Kliksystemen voor batterijluikjes. Flimsy xlr contactjes enz.

Dus voor montage in een stevig, permanent bekabelt, vast rek kan ik er wat bij voorstellen. Maar zoals de meeste vocalisten en muzikanten met een zender uit een kistje leuren raad ik niet aan.

----------


## shure-fan

ik bedoel meer van:  als je een koptelefoon (oortjes) aansluit op een in ear beltpackje   of het dan lekker klinkt  dus de " pre amp"  in de ontvanger beltpack

----------


## TSE

Ik heb ook zeer goede ervaring met Mipro systemen, gebruik continue 8 sets langs elkaar zonder ook maar één drop out. Ook de dynamic blijft goed, dit heb ik vergeleken met Sennheiser en dB techn. Deze laatste is 3x niks vergeleken met de Mipro.
Niet te vergeten de spare parts en zo, want de setjes hebben soms veel te leiden, hier is goed en betaalbaar aan te komen. Maar aan de zend techniek van Sennheiser hoef je ook zeer zeker niet aan te twijvelen.

----------


## Furby

Ik neem aan dat je met de Sennheiser EW300 G2 slechts naar 1 beltpack kan senden? Of is het mogelijk om meerdere beltpacks aan te sturen?

Ik wil bekijken of in-ear voor onze band een optie is. Echter 4 x  800,- is een hoop geld. Dus als je met 1 zender bijv. 2 beltpacks kan bedienen (met verschillende monitormix) scheelt dat een hoop geld. Waarom in-ear?Scheelt o.a. een hoop gesleep met monitoren  :Smile:  Voorwaarde is wel dat er een goed limiter en volumeknop opzit teneinde gehoordschade te voorkomen.

----------


## shure-fan

> IDus als je met 1 zender bijv. 2 beltpacks kan bedienen (met verschillende monitormix)



ja  dat kan,  mits je een mono mix maakt,    beltje 1 zet je bijvoorbeeld (focus functie)  op Links,  en beltje 2 op Rechts    en klaar,  maar wat ik al zeg,  je kunt dan alleen een mono mix maken,

----------


## Furby

Ik heb inderdaad gelezen dat je een stereomix kunt maken met bijv. links de zaalmix en rechts je zang. Als je kiest voor de mono mix, hoor je die dan mono uit 1 oortje? Of mono uit 2 oortjes?
En beide beltpacks ontvangen op dezelfde frequentie?

Sorry, zomaar wat vragen van een leek...

----------


## shure-fan

> Ik heb inderdaad gelezen dat je een stereomix kunt maken met bijv. links de zaalmix en rechts je zang. Als je kiest voor de mono mix, hoor je die dan mono uit 1 oortje? Of mono uit 2 oortjes?
> En beide beltpacks ontvangen op dezelfde frequentie?
> 
> Sorry, zomaar wat vragen van een leek...



vragen stellen staat vrij,


als je een mono mix hebt hoor je hetzelfde signaal op beide oortjes,  net als jij een speaker voor je gezicht neerzet en je draait daar een cd over,   je hoort op beide oren hetzelfde vanuit 1 bron.

beide beltpacks kun je instellen op dezelfde frequentie,  je kunt 1 beltje laten ontvangen  maar ook 100,  dat maakt niet uit, zolang de frequentie maar hetzelfde is.

een stereo mix kun je niet maken als jij 1 zender wil gebruiken en 2 beltjes en beide beltjes hun eigen signaal krijgen,  bijvoorbeeld   beltje 1 krijgt volledig drumstel,   en beltje 2 krijgt toetsen en zang  omdat die gebruiker (van beltje 2) daar zijn referentie vandaan haalt.. dan heb je een echte mono mix,   

wil je stereo ,  dan heb je 1 zender en 1 ontvanger,  je linkeroor krijgt een apart signaal en je rechter oor krijgt een apart signaal.

in principe biedt je bij 2 beltjes het signaal wel stereo aan aan de zender,  maar pan je de beltpacks  waardoor je een mono signaal overhoudt.


hoop dat je het een beetje snapt....

----------


## Furby

Hey bedankt! En jep e.e.a. is volledig duidelijk! als wij al in-ear gaan gebruiken, gebruiken we deze hetzelfde als de gewone floor monitor (dus mono). We hebben dus geen stereo per beltpack nodig, maar zetten hem op mono L of R. En dus kunnen we met 4 bandleden volstaan met 2 transmitters. Dank je!

----------


## vasco

> als wij al in-ear gaan gebruiken, gebruiken we deze hetzelfde als de gewone floor monitor (dus mono).



Dit kan natuurlijk prima werken voor jullie maar hou rekening dat het toch anders overkomt met in-ear dan met een wedge.

Omdat je oren totaal zijn afgesloten zal het heel plat gaan klinken als je mono in-ear gaat gebruiken. Met een wedge is die beleving toch anders. Monitor mixen met wedges of in-ear zijn twee grote werelden van verschil.

----------


## Furby

Daarom gaan we dit eerst uittesten. Via een bevriende band kunnen we waarschijnlijk wel een sennheiser set lenen. 
Sowieso geen goed idee om die dure spullen te kopen als je niet weet of het (bij ons) werkt!? Bedankt voor de tip!

----------


## Furby

Hey Gino,

bedankt voor de lange reactie! Inderdaad een heel verhaal, zeker met die 2 andere topics erbij. Al lezende ondek ik als leek een hoop.
Ff voor alle duidelijkheid, wij zijn een amateur band. d.w.z. voor de hobby. We hebben allemaal een 'gewone' betaalde baan en hoeven er dus niet van te leven. (wil overigens niet zeggen dat we echt prut zijn ofzo  :Smile:  )

Ik vind het erg interessant om me in dit soort zaken te verdiepen, alhoewel ik gewoon drummer ben. We willen tzt spullen aanschaffen, en daarin moeten keuzes genomen worden. Daarnaast, kijk ik vast verder, voor als er naast het voor ons minimaal benodigde budget, weer nieuwe middelen beschikbaar zijn. Wat we verdienen willen we we voorlopig investeren. We hoeven er toch niet van te leven. 

Vandaar dat ik me over dit soort vraagstukken buig. In ieder geval heb je voor mij een hoop gegevens over dit onderwerp geplaatst. En heb je een stevige mening.

Ik ga het laten bezinken. Dus inhoudelijk kan ik niet op het (lange) verhaal ingaan. Wel kan ik meegeven dat het allereerst voor de zanger zal zijn ALS we in-ear gaan proberen.

bedankt en prettig weekend!

----------


## gezellug

@Gino

Hallo Gino,

Even een reactie op het volgende:

"_Je kunt niet twee monobronnen uitsturen naar twee verschillende beltpacks (ontvangers)._
_Indien de zender op mono staat accepteert deze alleen signaal uit een van de twee inputs, meestal links., stop je er een tweede signaal bij, dan wordt er gesummed en heb je dus beide signalen in het verzonden kanaal._
_Verder kun je niet kiezen op een ontvanger welk signaal je wilt ontvangen..._
_Je kunt wel pannen, maar dan hoor je dus ook maar wat uit 1 oortje._

_Vergeet wat hierover gezegd is, het werkt niet, ook al zijn er medeforummers die denken van wel._

Bij Sennheiser kan dit dus wel.
De zender gewoon in stereo mode... li en re apart insturen met een mono signaal.
Vervolgens de ontvangers (op dezelfde frequentie) met de instelling stereo on en focus on. Je krijgt nu met de panpot van de ontvanger geheel links, het mono signaal dat aan de zender aangeboden wordt aan het linker kanaal op beide oortjes. Met de panpot rechts is dat het rechter kanaal. Met de panpot in het midden krijg je een somsignaal dubbel mono op je oren. Je kunt dus inderdaad zoals andere forumleden melden met een zender (van Sennheiser danwel) twee beltpacks aansturen.

groeten,

Pieter

----------


## gezellug

Hoi Gino,

Tja het blijft natuurlijk een super low budget toepassing van een anders bedoelde mogelijkheid. En gepruts aan je panpot tijdens het spelen moet je niet willen. Muzikanten moeten gewoon lekker kunnen spelen..Maar goed..

Jouw mening over stereo in ear heb ik me ter harte genomen..
Voorheen had ik ook een mono signaal in mijn oortjes... We zijn dan ook redelijk beperkt met onze mengtafel (A&H GL2400 )(6 auxen, waarvan 2 voor effect) en 5 bandleden met allemaal een eigen mixwens...) Sinds kort pak ik mijn signaal van de matrix van de tafel, li en re en... er ging een wereld voor me open :Smile: . Maar eh... alleen voor mij hoor, niet verder vertellen, anders moet er weer een nieuwe tafel komen.. :Wink: 

Groeten,

Pieter

----------


## SM

> Dit blijven echter twee mono signalen (lekker een totale monomix) en in de praktijk blijkt dat je artiesten over het algemeen niet met een beltpackje kunt laten stoeien (maar dat wisten we al toch?).
> 
> Ik vraag jullie nederig om verschoning (yeah right...) 
> 
> Maar!!!... er is dus inderdaad wel een mogelijkheid om een slechte monomix in twee ontvangers te krijgen via één zender.
> 
> Iemand dit al geprobeerd? Lijkt me fantastisch...



Yup, tried and tested and heeft 5 jaar goed gefunctioneerd bij een van 's lands meest chaotische gezelschappen waar de zangers met el-cheapo OPEN oortjes alleen hun iegen stem en een beetje van de 3 andere rondrennende idioten kregen. Podiumlevel was al meer dan genoeg om de rest goed te horen. Beetje experimenteren met schuimpjes / rubbertjes, etc en iedereen was blij. Voordeel was dat er geen 6 floors meer voorop lagen die allemaal tot in het dak alle vocalen lagen te doen waardoor de band weer zachter kon en het notoir harde podiumgeluid van deze club tot een managable niveau werd teruggebracht.

Kortom: iedere tool zijn toepassing. Echte oortjes mix ik ook in stereo. 

S.

----------


## peter_hendrix

Even een opsomming uit eigen ervaring.
Ik speel inmiddels ruim 15 jaar in een Rock & Lol band (TRADE MARK) en ik heb ongeveer elke vorm van monitoring gehad.
Momenteel draaien we op Mipro MI-808T en Mipro MI-808R setjes met hearsafe gegoten 2-weg oortjes.

Een aantal jaren geleden zijn we over gestapt op in-ear, we hebben toen (na een klein experiment met standaard oortjes) direct gekozen voor gegoten oortjes. Kosten 575,- per setje.
Deze overstap was fenomenaal... een heldere mix en geen piepende oren meer 's nacht in bed... wat een verademing.

We zijn toen begonnen met dB wireless apparatuur die ronduit slecht was. Ons (vaste) PA-bedrijf heeft toen vrij vlug Mipro-setjes gekocht en die bevallen een stuk beter.

Regelmatig spelen we ook met Sennheiser (ik weet niet welk type) maar tot op heden verdienen de Mipro's onze voorkeur.

Indertijd zijn we begonnen met een volledig mono mix op de oortjes vanwege een beperkt aantal zenders en aux-groepen op de monitortafel. Dit hebben we een heleboel jaren naar volle tevredenheid gedaan.

Inmiddels zijn we over gestapt naar volledig stereo per setje, dat is weer een lekkere stap voorwaarts.

Persoonlijk denk ik dat wedge monitors (samen met drumstellen en Marshall versterkers) voor meer gehoorschade zorgen dan een in-ear systeem als je het een beetje goed bediend. (dit afgaande op de ontbrekende piep in mijn oren sinds we in-ear spelen)

We hebben inmiddels een Allen & Heath Mixwizard WZ3 12 gekocht en die gaan we aankomende zaterdag voor het eerst gebruiken.
Ook hebben we eigen zenders en beltpacks gekocht, we hebben dus nu onze volledige monitorlijn in eigen beheer.

Dus:
- Wedge monitors = leuk
- Mono In ear met standaard (goede) dopjes = beter
- Mono In ear met goede gegoten dopjes = nog beter
- Stereo In ear met goede gegoten dopjes = the bom  :Smile: 

Peter.

P.S. Heel af en toe komen we niet onder wedge monitors uit en dat is ook wel af en toe lekker voor de afwisseling die goede oude herrie op het podium, maar het is zeker slechter voor het optreden.

----------


## kitman

Ik heb enkele vragen.bemerkingen.
Volgens mijn technieker/hersteller zijn het zend/ontvang gedeelte van de meeste dingen gewoon dezelfde. Het prijsverschil zit hem vooral in het behandelen van het signaal en zeker vooral welke limiter erin zit. Bart Peeters kreeg die beschadiging door de limiter af te zetten.
Als test ben ik begonnen met een draadsysteem zonder limiter, daar kom je al snel van terug. die MOET er tussen.
Volgende vraag.
Een mengpaneel is volgens mij altijd mono, waarna men er een pseudo stereo van maakt, stereo is nml een manier van opnemen. Dus wat bedoelen jullie hier met stereo? Hoe doe je dat? neem je dan 2 aux  per monitormix? Dan moet je bij de kanalen ook pannen!
Ik heb nu een apparaatje "Rolls Pm 350B" ertussen om verschillende dingen te mengen zoals mix, eigen mic, bas.
Mijn ervaring leert als ik een eigen mixertje neem en daar alles laat opkomen, in mijn geval, mix, eigen mic, bas, elekt drums, zelf mijn mixje maak, mijn limiter minder werk heeft.
Eindvraag.
Een gewone limiter heeft moeite met de kick van een elektronische drum, weet iemand hoe de limiter van een wireless in-ear hierop reageert? In de winkel wisten ze het niet, ook niet voor Sennheiser of shure.
Vinden jullie de kwaliteit ook zo erg belangrijk als je niet zingt, gewoon om relaxed te spelen, ik werk nu niet wireless, maar mijn in-ear wil ik nooit meer missen, wel wil ik draadloos gaan, ik heb op maat gemaakte oortjes van Variphone, met volgens mij een monomix(?)met een losstaande limiter ervoor en die zie ik konstant rood knipperen, dus hij doet zijn werk, alleen die kick-drum doet hij niet.
Ik vind dit een heel fijn topic, alleen zou het fijn zijn als iedereen voor hetzelfde eindprodukt kiest, nu is er nog meer twijfel. Maar ik denk dat dit hetzelfde is als met geluid, goedkoop goed geluid bestaat niet.

----------


## vasco

> Een mengpaneel is volgens mij altijd mono, waarna men er een pseudo stereo van maakt, stereo is nml een manier van opnemen. Dus wat bedoelen jullie hier met stereo? Hoe doe je dat? neem je dan 2 aux  per monitormix? Dan moet je bij de kanalen ook pannen!



Een mengtafel is voor mij stereo en het ligt er aan hoe je de kanalen in dit stereobeeld plaats d.m.v de panning per kanaal. Natuurlijk kun je de kanalen op een mengtafel allemaal in het midden laten staan waardoor je een mono uitvoer (links en rechts hetzelfde signaal) krijgt.

Wat wij hier bedoelen met stereo (en volgens mij de rest van de wereld ook) is om in opnametermen te spreken twee kanalen gebruiken, deze noemen wij links en rechts. Voor IEM gebruik je om een stereomix te maken inderdaad twee auxen, wederom links en rechts.

Wanneer je nu bijvoorbeeld een gitaar iets naar links zet op het kanaal en deze route naar aux één en twee dan zal je deze ook iets meer in je linker dan in je rechter oor horen. Hierdoor kun je een stereobeeld maken voor de IEM. Het doel van stereo is door middel van verschillen tussen beide signalen een ruimtelijke luisterervaring te creëren. Veel luisteraars en zeker dus IEM gebruikers ervaren dit als prettig.

----------


## kitman

Dus dan zit iedereen van de band met het STEREO spectrum dat jij kiest, en indien er geen apparte monitormixer is de PA ook.
Dan zou het handig zijn als ieder zijn eigen 2 kanaals mix kan maken, maar dan moet je een hoop splitten.
btw, toch denk ik niet dat de rest van de wereld, zoals je dat zo mooi noemt, dat vind, maar inderdaad dat wordt ook stereo genoemd, terwijl het eigenlijk linker en rechter kanaal is, en in opname termen is stereo toch ff iets anders.

----------


## sparky

Geloof me Kitman, jouw definitie van wat stereo zou zijn hoor ik hier voor het eerst. Veel splitsen om iedereen een eigen stereo mix te geven is onzin; een tafel met voldoende auxen doet de truc. Mocht je direct vanaf jouw plek op het podium zelf een mix willen maken, dan zijn er systemen zoals dat van Aviom waarbij de muzikanten losse kanalen en pre-mixjes kunnen samenvoegen op prive-mixertjes. Deze worden vanaf een basisstation en/of mixer gevoed en doorgelinkt dmv een cat5 kabeltje. 

Mogelijkheden zat dus.

----------


## kitman

Ok ok, bedankt voor de uitleg ivm stereo.
Dat Aviom systeem is dan toch weer splitsen(aftakken).
Maar hoe zit het eigenlijk met de limiter, weet iemand welk soort limiter daar wordt gebruikt, of zou daar verschil in zitten tussen de merken? Iemand ervaring mee?
Er zijn limiters die afkappen en er zijn er die smooth gaan, zoals een broadcast limiter, daar hoor je er niets van.Kan je daar iets aan regelen? Voor mij zou dat het belagrijkste onderdeel zijn.

----------


## kitman

trouwens Sparky, ik heb hier geen definitie van stereo gegeven hoor!

----------


## Robbus13

Vraagje.

Ik zou een eenvoudige / makkelijke in ear mix willen maken met het volgende.

Ik heb een Hearsafe in earset . 4 mono of 2 stereo kanalen. 
Zit een complete laag 2 mid en hoog regelaar op en limiter en een aparte basshaker aansturing. Die heb basdrumshakerversterker heb ik ook met 2 eh speakers onder de kruk! met die basshaker kun je zelfs de frequentie op zoeken die het best reageert. Een 18 "basdrum klinkt uiteraard anders dan een 22". 
Ik speel in een bluesband en ik zou een overhead boven de drums willen hangen 1 overhead bij de bassist zanger en 1 bij de gitarist zanger. Ik heb ook een bassdrummicro ingebouwd in de basdrum.  Kortom een makkelijke en lichte oplossing.. Maar werkt dit...!? Ik ben niet van het HIFI geluid als ik maar een relaxt totaal beeld heb.. ( voor de basdrum en drumoverhead heb ik ook spliters dus ik kan de mix in m`n oren dan los van de "zaal/cafe" mix maken )

Andere optie is:

2 keer zang in de spliter, basgitaar in de spliter via direct out en de gitaar via mic in de splitter. Drumoverhead in de splitter en de basdrummic in de spliter voor een mix. maar dan heb ik teveel kanalen en moet dus een mengpaneel gebruiken... 


Als jullie tips hebben . GRAAG !! 

Groeten 

ROb 
.

----------


## vasco

> trouwens Sparky, ik heb hier geen definitie van stereo gegeven hoor!



Niet?




> ...stereo is nml een manier van opnemen.







> ...maar inderdaad dat wordt ook stereo genoemd, terwijl het eigenlijk linker en rechter kanaal is, en in opname termen is stereo toch ff iets anders.



Hier geef jij toch echt twee definities op die volgens jou beweringen heel stellig kloppen. Even goede vrienden verder hoor maar het klopt gewoon niet wat je zegt.

----------


## kitman

Natuurlijk! My guess is as good as yours. ;-)
Heb toch de Sennheiser IEM 300 G2 gekocht. Het verwondert me alleen dat daar toch ook wat ruis op zit, had ik met mijn vast systeem niet zo.
Kan ik mijn microfoonsignaal gewoon met een kabel splitten of is het best een blokje te nemen?

----------


## shure-fan

> Natuurlijk! My guess is as good as yours. ;-)
> Heb toch de Sennheiser IEM 300 G2 gekocht. Het verwondert me alleen dat daar toch ook wat ruis op zit, had ik met mijn vast systeem niet zo.
> Kan ik mijn microfoonsignaal gewoon met een kabel splitten of is het best een blokje te nemen?



ten eerste,   als je ruis hoort op je iem  dan moet je je squelch van je ontvanger hoger zetten,

en wat voor blokje bedoel je?

----------


## kitman

zoiets als een Dap stage bloc 1512? dacht ik. met een wikkleing in.
Ik heb de squelch al op Hi staan, natuurlijk vanaf het ogenblik dat er muziek komt hoor je het niet meer, maar toch dacht ik dat het echt stil zou zijn, zoals onze Soundcraft mixer, als je daar een koptelefoon op aansluit met niets ingeplugd en de schuif op 0 hoor je niets.

----------


## kitman

Onze drummer wil nu ook in-ear, maar niet draadloos.
Welke merken heb je hier dan in? Moet wel met goede limiter zijn, te vergelijken met de limiter die in mijn Sennheiser zit.

----------


## shure-fan

je drummer kan een hardwired beltpack kopen van bij fisheramps,  

of een 2 kanaals mixertje neerzetten bij de drummer.

met wat voor oortjes ??

----------


## kitman

Maar dan heb je toch nog geen limiter er tussen? of wel?
Moet echt wel.
Ik denk dat hij ook de oortjes nog moet kopen.

----------


## shure-fan

> Maar dan heb je toch nog geen limiter er tussen? of wel?
> Moet echt wel.




waarom???   ik heb vele iem sets gezien  waar niemand ooit een limiter bij gebruikt,   (ik bedoel dus een externe limiter,   niet die in beltpacks)


het is niet dat er van een monitor tafel een signaal naar een rack limiters gaat om vervolgens richting alle in ears gaan.

----------


## berolios

Thread wordt wel lekker gekaapt zo he!!

Een limiter gebruik je om ervoor te zorgen dat onverwachte dingen geen gehoorschade oid veroorzaken, that's it. Het eindvolume heb je zelf in de hand, er zit nl gewoon een knop op! Dus als je een monitormixer hebt waar je op kunt vertrouwen is er niks aan de hand.

----------


## shure-fan

> Thread wordt wel lekker gekaapt zo he!!
> 
>   Dus als je een monitormixer hebt waar je op kunt vertrouwen is er niks aan de hand.



en kun je je limiters gewoon thuis laten.

----------


## kitman

Ik bedoelde, of er in die in-earsystems met kabel ook een limiter ingebouwd zit? Bij de Sennheiser wireless zit die in de ontvanger, maar die heb je dan niet eh!
Nee geen extra limiter, maar ergens moet er een tussen.

----------


## vasco

> Ik bedoelde, of er in die in-earsystems met kabel ook een limiter ingebouwd zit? Bij de Sennheiser wireless zit die in de ontvanger, maar die heb je dan niet eh!



Lees de productspecs eens door van de beltpack die jij/de drummer wenst zou ik zo zeggen. Deze informatie lijkt mij prima te vinden bij de fabrikant namelijk. Wij kunnen jouw hier in elk geval niks vertellen over een beltpack als je geen merk/type noemt.




> Nee geen extra limiter, maar ergens moet er een tussen.



Als je er zo graag één tussen wil/moet hebben koop er één en zet die er tussen. Denk dat berlios en shure-fan al duidelijk waren.

----------


## sparky

Klein mixertje met een Sennheiser HD25 koptelefoon erop, vele drummers zijn er prima tevreden mee. Als tech heb ik  er dagelijks eentje op, ook in de mixer gestoken, moet zeggen dat ik nooit de behoefte heb gehad hier een limiter tussen te zetten haha.

----------


## kitman

bedankt.
Geen limiter? dan ken je onze gitaristen niet;-)

----------


## kitman

trouwens ik ben net terug naar de winkel geweest ivm de ruis die ik hoor, zelfs met volume op 0, blijkt dat ze dat allemaal hebben. Nu heb ik geen ervaring met andere merken maar ik vind het toch raar voor een apparaat van bijna 800 Euro.Had ik niet verwacht. Als iemand anders een wireless in ear wil kopen mischien eerst eens een goedkoop merk proberen, volgens mij doen die het even goed?

----------


## Furby

Hey, ik ben ook drummer. 

Ik heb thuis nog een koptelefoon-naversterker staan, Behringer Powerplay HA4000. Ik denk eraan om hiermee wired in-ear te gaan. De ear pluggen van Shure SCL2 lijken mij wel fijne doppen.

- Is de combinatie van HA4000 en pluggen SCL2 aan te raden? Levert de HA4000 (bedoeld voor koptelefoons, studiotoepassingen) het goede vermogen af voor de relatief kleine in-ear plugs in een live-situatie?
- Wat zijn jullie ervaringen met de Shure SCL2 in-ear pluggen?

Graag ontvang ik jullie reacties!

----------


## Martijn van den Akker

Hallo,

sinds twee weken ben ik de trotse bezitter van de EU-4 Pro in-ear monitors van Ultimate-Ears.

Ik heb alleen het idee dat (vooral rechts) de kanaaltip tegen mijn trommelvlies aankomt, m.a.w. dat de tip te lang is, omdat, als ik tegen m'n monitor druk, ik behoorlijk oorpijn heb.

Ik dacht de eerste week dat het gewoon wennen was, maar het blijft zeer doen.

Ik ben benieuwd of iemand nog meer deze ervaring heeft. Ik denk eraan om Audique (Ned. importeur Ultimate-Ears) een mail te sturen om er nog eens naar te kijken.

Ik hoor graag van jullie!


Gr.

MartijnGitaar

----------


## shure-fan

@ martijn:

grotere kans dat je gehoor kanaal is ontstoken,

als het goed is heeft de gieter voordat de pasta in je oren ging, een watje in je oren gedrukt om te voorkomen dat de pasta tegen je trommelvlies komt

----------


## Martijn van den Akker

@ Shure-Fan:

En nu.....? :Confused:

----------


## Martijn van den Akker

@ Shure-Fan:

Bovendien weet ik niet hoever dat watje van m'n trommelvlies af zat... :Frown:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> @ Shure-Fan:
> 
> En nu.....?



Gewoon... Marcel (audique) bellen.
Als er iets is waar hij om bekend staat is het zijn service.

----------


## shure-fan

wat sound of silence dus aangeeft,

of anders naar de oor arts,  die kan dat zien met zo'n "kijk-in-het-oor" apparaatje

----------


## Sikkie

Mocht het probleem idd zijn dat de ene dop te lang is kunnen ze dat zo voor je oplossen. Niet te lang mee rond blijven lopen, gewoon ff bellen. Dan vijlen ze er een stukje af. Zo'n duur product hoort perfect te passen!

----------

